# HRT Problems



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Blech. I kind of hate posting here cause I know men will read it too - read: embarrassing. 

Do any women on TAM use hormone replacement therapy. And what are your side effects like?

I began taking them several weeks ago due to post-hysterectomy symptoms (hot flashes, night sweats, being more weepy/sensitive, hair thinning, the usual). I am noticing a difference in the sweating and hot flashes. However, I am also having terrible dreams, something akin to anxiety attacks at times, and I seem very sleepy. Honestly, if it continues, I think I'd just rather be a walking heat machine than all this. Do the side effects subside? Should I try other kinds? I don't want to become evil and have osteoporosis (hahaha), but I also don't like nightmares and panic attacks.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I’m on HRT. It helped a lot initially but I didn’t bring back premonipause state of being. The night sweats and hot flashes ended immediately (after nearly 10 years of sweating through the sheets then freezing my ass off) painful sex ended within two weeks, orgasms were once again possible but not as strong as they had been before menopause. Vaginal dryness was never problematic so I didn’t notice a difference there. 

The nightmares and panic attacks should be reported to your doc. Maybe whatever you’re on isn’t right for you or maybe it’s a transitory symptom and you will level out in a few months. Or perhaps a side of antidepressants might help to further level your brain chemistry. I was initially put on antidepressant specifically to address painful sex and inability to orgasm (and I usually orgasm easily, early and often) so I never experienced nightmares or panic/anxiety. But at the time I was also dealing with a bunch of other crap and became rather out of touch with my emotions anyway.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I was on HRT for a while for perimenopausal depression, which it stopped in its tracks. I was diagnosed with breast cancer while on it, however.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Without divulging too much, there is a narrow "type" of HRT I can take due to other issues and risks. I do not enjoy at all the hot flashes and night sweats, and I do not want to go down the "psycho-woman" rabbit whole some of the women in my family experienced while going through "the pause." In other words, I do not want to become some nagging screaming banshee lol.

But these dreams...they are disturbing and terrifying, and I cannot seem to wake myself from them. And when I do, I frequently have sleep paralysis (like I did when I was a child).

I wondered if I reduced the dosage it might help.

I don't have the other aggravating menopause symptoms. No rel dryness, libido still through the roof, etc. But I was already hot-natured, and I was beginning to feel like walking proof of spontaneous human combustion.

I guess I need to make another appointment. Yuck. I am so cheap - I hate copays lol.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I get you on the co-pays and other crap.

I wonder if melatonin might be helpful for you. I also wonder if the anxiety/panic is an off shoot of the nightmares. Experiencing sleep paralysis during a nightmare would certainly create brain chemistry similar to trauma and trauma is a huge trigger for panic....so it makes sense to focus on the night mares.

Can you have a phone call with you doc about this? I think discussing this particular issue can be done via phone or email.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> I was on HRT for a while for perimenopausal depression, which it stopped in its tracks. I was diagnosed with breast cancer while on it, however.


I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you are healthy now?

Were you on both estrogen and progesterone?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

My pill is an estrogen/bazedoxifene combo. I can't take the other type because of another condition. I wonder if it is raising my estrogen too much in relation to the other hormones. I think I'll call my doctor after lunch.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear this. You should definitely talk to your doctor about this. Good luck!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

***Bioidentical***estrogen--estradiol and estriol, and projesterone. Rubbed into the skin twice a day. Two drops of estrogen and 1/4 tsp progesterone cream daily.

Since they are bioidentical, not processed by the liver, and I can adjust to symptoms, low cancer risks.

I'm back to pre even perimenopause self.

It's freaking amazing.


----------



## Jessica38 (Feb 28, 2017)

I highly recommend looking into bio identical hormone therapy. Made from naturally-derived plant estrogens/progesterone to be more readily used by the body. Dr. Erika Schwartz has a ton of info in her book on the benefits of bioidentical hormones vs synthetic HRT.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Jessica38 said:


> I highly recommend looking into bio identical hormone therapy. Made from naturally-derived plant estrogens/progesterone to be more readily used by the body. Dr. Erika Schwartz has a ton of info in her book on the benefits of bioidentical hormones vs synthetic HRT.


Several people have talked about this. I wonder if they are covered by insurance. I couldn't BELIEVE how much my copay was for the one I have been taking. Yeesh!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you are healthy now?
> 
> Were you on both estrogen and progesterone?


Thank you for asking, Anon. I am 'healthy,' in that my screenings haven't shown any obvious cancer. It's early days, though.

I was on estrogen alone when I was still getting my period regularly and then a combo once my periods stopped. It really worked to halt the disorienting depression and despair. It was the clearest proof that my depression was hormonal - I went from wanting to jump off the roof one day to feeling relatively balanced the next, all within a day of slapping on the patch.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Because I had heard of the side effects of pharmaceutical HRT, I opted to go the natural route. There is a good book out there by a Dr. Lee. 

https://www.amazon.com/What-Your-Doctor-About-Menopause/dp/0446614955

Without having to study and reinvent the wheel, there are several reputable companies that sell herbal combinations for peri menopause and menopause in capsule form at your local health food/natural grocer store. 

In my case, the natural herbal blends did help take the edge off without causing any undesirable side effects. They weren't terribly expensive, say $30/month for one bottle.

I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Livvie said:


> ***Bioidentical***estrogen--estradiol and estriol, and projesterone. Rubbed into the skin twice a day. Two drops of estrogen and 1/4 tsp progesterone cream daily.
> 
> Since they are bioidentical, not processed by the liver, and I can adjust to symptoms, low cancer risks.
> 
> ...


I have the estrodiol patch and take progesterone capsules at night.

Did your GYN prescribe this? Do you get it at a regular pharmacy or do you have to go to one of those compounding pharmacies?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Livvie said:
> 
> 
> > ***Bioidentical***estrogen--estradiol and estriol, and projesterone. Rubbed into the skin twice a day. Two drops of estrogen and 1/4 tsp progesterone cream daily.
> ...


Hi! I get the progesterone cream over the counter (Amazon has some) and my GYN wrote a prescription for the estrogen drops (in jojoba oil) that a compounding pharmacy makes! 

I tried the oral bioidentical progesterone, but the cream works better for me.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> Thank you for asking, Anon. I am 'healthy,' in that my screenings haven't shown any obvious cancer. It's early days, though.
> 
> I was on estrogen alone when I was still getting my period regularly and then a combo once my periods stopped. It really worked to halt the disorienting depression and despair. It was the clearest proof that my depression was hormonal - I went from wanting to jump off the roof one day to feeling relatively balanced the next, all within a day of slapping on the patch.


I’m so glad to hear your follow up screenings have been clear. You have a beautiful mind and you brilliantly express yourself! I felt similar the first year of follow up. Worrying how they could be certain the borders were clear and what if a tiny piece fell off when they were cutting it out and they didn’t notice and it reattached and has been growing elsewhere. Like it swam from my chest down to my hip and that’s why my hip hurts!! My my the wild imaginings of a terrified mind! Wondering just how crazy my doctor thinks I am if I ask how far detached cancer cells can swim once cut from my bone. Seriously, can they swim? My doc patiently answered every hysterically imagined scenario. Then we would laugh. I just wanted to get to the point where I could go back to ignoring my health, but now 7 years later the worry remains, though not medically necessary. I’m just more judicious in whom I confide my wild imaginings. I hear your worry and commiserate that it’s okay to not always reflect the blinding positivity we’re supposed to model. 

Did the depression come back once you stopped the hormones? I guess that’s not a fair question if you stopped because of cancer. Damn how on earth have you been managing your mood?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Due to certain past illnesses and issues, I cannot take progesterone. I am thinking after lots of "internet doctor research" that my estrogen levels may be getting too high in relation to the other hormones? I called my doc but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I’m so glad to hear your follow up screenings have been clear. You have a beautiful mind and you brilliantly express yourself! I felt similar the first year of follow up. Worrying how they could be certain the borders were clear and what if a tiny piece fell off when they were cutting it out and they didn’t notice and it reattached and has been growing elsewhere. Like it swam from my chest down to my hip and that’s why my hip hurts!! My my the wild imaginings of a terrified mind! Wondering just how crazy my doctor thinks I am if I ask how far detached cancer cells can swim once cut from my bone. Seriously, can they swim? My doc patiently answered every hysterically imagined scenario. Then we would laugh. I just wanted to get to the point where I could go back to ignoring my health, but now 7 years later the worry remains, though not medically necessary. I’m just more judicious in whom I confide my wild imaginings. I hear your worry and commiserate that it’s okay to not always reflect the blinding positivity we’re supposed to model.
> 
> Did the depression come back once you stopped the hormones? I guess that’s not a fair question if you stopped because of cancer. Damn how on earth have you been managing your mood?


I'm so glad to. hear that you are years out from this. I had had early cervical cancer when I was younger, so I went through the fear and anxiety then; I haven't done that much with the breast cancer as a result, I think.

Anyway, the moods are tough, to say the least. I'm on meds that kill any drop of estrogen in my body (!) and this doesn't help - at all. I take some other meds to help with the mood and hot flashes from hell. Finally being in. menopause has also helped with the depression aspect. I didn't 'cross over' finally until I was 60 :surprise:. A living hell, truly.

OP - I am on a very small dose of Effexor for the hot flashes and dreams. It has helped a lot. I was skeptical at first, but it has been good. No side effects.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

There is some evidence that progesterone and maybe estrogen increase brain levels of acetylcholine.

Acetylcholine affects sleep, brings on the REM sleep [rapid eye movement] phase and atonia [loss of muscle tone], or 'sleep paralysis'.

Vivid dreams occur during the REM sleep phase.



The Red Queen-


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

So last night my dreams were the most vivid and disturbing yet. I turned on the bedside lamp like a 9 year old.

This is not new. I had nightmares growing up, and when I am very tired I have them. I almost always have very vivid and detailed dreams, but I can extricate myself if I need to do so. This is different.

The doctor told me to cut them in half for now, and we would discuss something different in a couple of weeks when I see him.

In the meantime, I think I will put a notebook by my bed to take some of them down. Who knows, maybe my next novel will come from one of them? Or at least some kind of really weird creepypasta lol


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> So last night my dreams were the most vivid and disturbing yet. I turned on the bedside lamp like a 9 year old.
> 
> This is not new. I had nightmares growing up, and when I am very tired I have them. I almost always have very vivid and detailed dreams, but I can extricate myself if I need to do so. This is different.
> 
> ...


When I was a young lad, I had continuous nightmares. Unbelievable nightmares.

In retrospect, I suffered from severe allergies. At that time there were no cures, nor cares about some little boy saying the room is spinning. 
When laying in bed, the whole room would spin. I put one leg over the side of the bed, placing one foot on the ground.
To keep my self in perspective. 

It felt as if I was drunk. 
I guess I was drunk. 
Me, having some sort of chemical imbalance. 
Maybe hormonal imbalance. Endocrine system errors.
Or maybe from head injuries. Brain stem or pineal gland injuries. 
I was a rambunctious boy.
I am a Martian.

It was sort of like Argot poisoning. 
When I mentioned these floating, out of body feelings my parents brushed them off as childhood rambling.

The thing is, I enjoyed the feeling. I enjoyed the nightmares that ensued.

I also suffered from Syncope later in life. A strange thing for a long distance runner to have.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> When I was a young lad, I had continuous nightmares. Unbelievable nightmares.
> 
> In retrospect, I suffered from severe allergies. At that time there were no cures, nor cares about some little boy saying the room is spinning.
> When laying in bed, the whole room would spin. I put one leg over the side of the bed, placing one foot on the ground.
> ...


Man, if you'd lived in my neighborhood as a kid, we'd have had FUN


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

alte Dame said:


> I'm so glad to. hear that you are years out from this. I had had early cervical cancer when I was younger, so I went through the fear and anxiety then; I haven't done that much with the breast cancer as a result, I think.
> 
> Anyway, the moods are tough, to say the least. I'm on meds that kill any drop of estrogen in my body (!) and this doesn't help - at all. I take some other meds to help with the mood and hot flashes from hell. Finally being in. menopause has also helped with the depression aspect. I didn't 'cross over' finally until I was 60 :surprise:. A living hell, truly.
> 
> OP - I am on a very small dose of Effexor for the hot flashes and dreams. It has helped a lot. I was skeptical at first, but it has been good. No side effects.


I have no business posting on this subject but I do have a comment on Effexor. Never stop the stuff, cold turkey or otherwise. The withdrawal symptoms are very severe or at least were for me. I had brain zaps, the feeling that ants were crawling all over me, itching, inability to pee, and very real lucid dreams that scared the begeebies out of me. This lasted months. If I didn't have one of the bad symptoms of the stuff and I knew what it would take to get off of it, I would have never gotten off of it.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

giddiot said:


> I have no business posting on this subject but I do have a comment on Effexor. Never stop the stuff, cold turkey or otherwise. The withdrawal symptoms are very severe or at least were for me. I had brain zaps, the feeling that ants were crawling all over me, itching, inability to pee, and very real lucid dreams that scared the begeebies out of me. This lasted months. If I didn't have one of the bad symptoms of the stuff and I knew what it would take to get off of it, I would have never gotten off of it.


Effexor XR (or is it ER) is the stuff of nightmares - literally. They don't tell you when they prescribe it that you nearly have to die or skirt psychosis to go off of it. Whenever anyone tells me that their doctor prescribed them anti-depressants, I ask if it's Effexor. If they say yes, I tell them to ask for something else - NOW!


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm on biodentical HRT and have been for about 10 years now. My HMO does not cover it or the doctor I go to to get them. it is expensive, but at the time I didn't have any other options. My HMO doctor put me on BC pills because I was still peri-menapausal at the time my first symptoms started and could still get pregnant. I was still on the BC pills when more major symptoms developed - including several panful UTI - one after another during a several months time frame. The BC pills only helped with the heavy bleading, but did not seem to do much for anything else. While on them, I lost all sexual feeling in my genitals - so was unable to get aroused and was unable to have orgasms. I had problems sleeping at night, hot flashes during the day, night sweats, anxiety, mood swings, memory fog, heavy periods, vaginal atrophy, etc. etc. You name it I had it. The BC pills - i found out later - were actually making my symptoms way worse than they would have been if I had not been taking them. The painful UTI's caused from the vaginal atrophy were the final straw that sent me to a biodentical HRT doctor desperately seeking some relief. i remember lying on the table as the young female HMO doctor was checking me for the 4th UTI. I said to her - don't you have a way to fix this? She basically said - "it's common in menopausal women. You are getting older and tissues thin out and dry up as you get older. UTI's are common when vaginal tissues dry out" Then she basically told me to suck it up and deal with it. Then she sent me home with my 4th anti-biotic - and yeast infection creme - cause taking anti-biotics for the UTI's threw me into a vicious re-occuring cycle of UTI infection, Antibiotics treatment, yeast infection, yeast treatment, another UTI infection, and cycle repeats.

What Bioidentical doctor did that my HMO doctor would not do was test the levels of all of my hormones individually. It turned out my estrogen was low but my progesterone was super low. So not only were these hormones too low, but my estrogen to progesterone ratio was way out of wack. It took about a year of trial and error to get everything balanced and to get most of the symptoms resolved. It took almost another year - and a lot of research to get my sexual feeling back and orgasms working again. The doctor tested the levels every 3 months at first. After we got them balanced and my sexual issues resolved - we went to checking them twice a year. 

I spend over 2.5 thousand a year between the doctor, the hormone testing, and the hormones. I am changing insurances next year and hope some of this will be picked up by our new insurance. If not, I may have to re-evaluate using them because both hubby and I are retiring and will be on a lower fixed income. However, I am leery of not taking them because of how bad it was before I went on them. 

Aging sucks!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My wife refused HRT, the whole idea of putting artificial hormones into her system put her off. Now, I do not know if this is a side effect of refusing the hormones or not, but once menopause ran its course, she came out with one hell of a sex drive, (I mean we were always horny for one another, but now, WOW), and this sent me to the internet to research research and research. Her orgasmic capacity multiplied and magnified. She describes our sex as one continuous orgasm. Given my original degree in bio, I can tell visually, and digitally that she is not blowing smoke up my behind. She is REALLY going off continuously. Needless to say, that my searches have yielded that this is one possible outcome of menopause, and I have but one thing to say about it....remember the scene in Animal House where a young boy is lying on his bed with a Playboy magazine, and a girl dressed like a Playboy bunny, is launched off her parade float and through his open window. He remarks, "Thank you, God!" My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

I realize this is an old thread, but I wanted to mention that there is a website specifically for women who have had, or are going to have, hysterectomies. It covers everything from pre-surgery to recovery, and hormone replacement therapy. It is extremely supportive, and there is a wealth of knowledge from women who have "been there, done that". It is called Hyster Sisters, and I recommend it to any woman who is going through surgical menopause. It was a godsend for me when I needed guidance throughout my ordeal.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Ed3n said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but I wanted to mention that there is a website specifically for women who have had, or are going to have, hysterectomies. It covers everything from pre-surgery to recovery, and hormone replacement therapy. It is extremely supportive, and there is a wealth of knowledge from women who have "been there, done that". It is called Hyster Sisters, and I recommend it to any woman who is going through surgical menopause. It was a godsend for me when I needed guidance throughout my ordeal.


Yes! I read some there just before and just after my own hysterectomy.

Things have calmed down some, except for my internal heater lol. I started taking a multivitamin, B12, Calcium, and a natural version of Estroven. I'm still tired more than usual, so I may look into B12 injections rather than a pill. My mom and a couple of my friends take the injections.

The only other things i the hair falling out thing. Luckily I have thick hair!


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

personofinterest said:


> Yes! I read some there just before and just after my own hysterectomy.
> 
> Things have calmed down some, except for my internal heater lol. I started taking a multivitamin, B12, Calcium, and a natural version of Estroven. I'm still tired more than usual, so I may look into B12 injections rather than a pill. My mom and a couple of my friends take the injections.
> 
> The only other things i the hair falling out thing. Luckily I have thick hair!


Vitamin D deficiency can cause fatigue, and is a common problem that many people are unaware of. If you work inside, spend most of your day indoors, or live in a cloudy/overcast climate, it is pretty common to have low vitamin D. It's a simple blood test, and easily resolved if it's low. If you do need to take vitamin D, make sure to take it with a calcium & magnesium supplement, otherwise it doesn't work as effectively (substantially lower absorption if taken without the supplement) . I usually just take a Tums with 2,000mgs daily.

I sleep with a fan on me since my hysterectomy, and overheat easily, so I can relate to having an overactive internal heater. My husband was trying to be sweet and bought me an electric blanket....my cats love it! LOL 

It took me a couple of years before my body finally calmed down, and my hormones leveled out. I went through a LOT of HRT combinations before I finally got on one that didn't leave me feeling hot, crazy, anxious, exhausted, or multiple other less than desirable side effects. Not fun! I take Estradiol, and most days only need 1mg, but on bad days I have .5mg booster pills. It's far from perfect, but definitely better than a lot of other HRT methods I tried. Unfortunately Estroven did nothing to ease my symptoms. 

I had hair loss, and like you I have really thick hair. It eventually got better after a couple of years. I hope that you continue to feel better, and figure out why you are so fatigued.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I had a full hysterectomy age 46 and was given oestrogen patches which have always been fine. I am now on half the dose I was and haven't had any side effects over the years. 
IF you have had a hysterectomy you do not need progesterone at all, that is taken to help prevent cancer of the womb.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Effexor XR (or is it ER) is the stuff of nightmares - literally. They don't tell you when they prescribe it that you nearly have to die or skirt psychosis to go off of it. Whenever anyone tells me that their doctor prescribed them anti-depressants, I ask if it's Effexor. If they say yes, I tell them to ask for something else - NOW!


That drug, which in the UK is called Venlafaxine, is usually only give for those who have very severe depression. Its also more expensive than most other anti depressants. I was put on it, after 3 bouts of severe depression, about 21 years ago, and it worked well for me when nothing much else did. 
Since then I have cut down 3 times with no issues, and am now on 1/4 of the dose I was on originally, and I will remain on that indefinitely as a maintenance dose. No issues at all for me on it.
Maybe not suitable for those with milder forms of depression, but for me it was a life saver.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> That drug, which in the UK is called Venlafaxine, is usually only give for those who have very severe depression. Its also more expensive that most other anti depressants. I was put on it,after 3 bouts of severe depression, about 21 years ago, and it worked so well for me when nothing much else did.
> Since then I have cut down with no issues, and am now on 1/4 of the dose I was on originally, and I will remain on that indefinitely. No issues at all for me on it.


 I am so very glad to hear how well it worked for you. I am also glad to hear that it gives you no problems whatsoever. However, there are numerous documented cases and studies of people who suffer psychotic breaks and severe physical side effects from either taking the drug or trying to wean off of the drug. I guess everyone's body is different.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> I am so very glad to hear how well it worked for you. I am also glad to hear that it gives you no problems whatsoever. However, there are numerous documented cases and studies of people who suffer psychotic breaks and severe physical side effects from either taking the drug or trying to wean off of the drug. I guess everyone's body is different.


Yes. I have heard bad things about other anti depressants, so I guess its a question of finding one that works for us. For me its been very effective.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

When I found out how much the HRT my doc prescribed was going to cost every month, I opted NOT to do it. I figured I could handle some hot flashes and changing the sheets more often lol.

Now I'm wondering about my choice. However, I have read and had some friends tell me that if you don't start HRT as soon as menopause begins, the risk for cancer goes way up if you start later, blah blah blah.

I am wondering if this is actually so, and I am wondering if the fact that it has been less than a year since he prescribed it means I am still "in the window." My mom cautioned against HRT because it can cause weight gain (she has a weight phobia lol). But I have no energy. My skin is having schizophrenia. I am hot all. the. time. My joints ache. And sometimes I lie awake after I turn out the light and this weird sense of impending doom comes over me. I am also razor thin emotionally. I haven't had any meltdowns or anything with my husband or kids or at work, etc. But my husband is wonderful, my kids are great, and my work environment is free and positive overall. So it's easy. However, I hurt very acutely over things I should be able to blow off elsewhere. And because hurting and fighting back tears in inconvenient, it manifests and this biting anger. Which is coupled with this jaded cynicism because who really cares how I feel anyway? I don't actually have value, right? I mean, I don't conform to "the mold" (never mind that the mold changes depending on who you're talking about). I am definitely cycling over old hurts that I can't seem to resolve because I just can't let go. None of that stuff bothered me a year ago.

I know some of my perceptions are off. This all is probably related to the hormone thing. I really have no idea. I'm just not sure whether I want to sob all alone or punch a list of people in the face lol

So....I'm thinking maybe there is another estrogen only HRT I can take that ISN'T 175 bucks a month? Any women out there with suggestions?

Also my dad is dying, one of my kids is in crisis, and my last CA 125 test was off again. But hey, no biggie, right? I'm still a b**ch


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

You might look into supplements, if prescriptions are too expensive or you're concerned about side effects. I take Estroven, and it absolutely helps with the hot flashes and night sweats, and I also feel like it helps a bit with sleep and mood. They make a formula specifically for mood, and another for weight management, but I just take the regular version. I tried Amberen, as well, which I felt worked a bit better than Estroven, but I'm sensitive to one of the ingredients and it proved to be a migraine trigger. But here are quite a few "menopausal support" supplements and formulas that can be found pretty inexpensively over the counter. Might be worth a try for some of your symptoms. 

But, honestly, if you're having a lot of trouble with your mood and emotional regulation, it might just be time to talk to your doctor again and get on something a little more serious for those problems. Being hot and sweaty from time to time is one thing, but lack of sleep, extreme anger, depression, mood swings, etc. just aren't things you should have to deal with when there are treatments available.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I might need to think about restarting IC as well. There are some things I have endured that seem to still have a hold on me. I never thought I was the type to hold onto things, but something that happened in 2010 and something that happened from 2012-2014 still triggers me. It's the kind of thing that never actually got a resolution. And I can't seem to shake it. The hormone shifts are probably exaggerating it.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

I can certainly empathise with you on the fluctiating moods, anxiety and past triggers side of menopause. This has been the hardest part for me, the physical side hasn't been too bad yet.

I too found that major events from my past that hadn't been resolved, came racing back to be dealt with again, all at once! Even from my childhood. As I didn't seek any medical or counselling help for this side of things, it did take a while to move past this stage. So any help you can get with this could be worthwhile.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I used bioidentical HRT for a year, it never seemed to help. I came off them. I use Ayurvedic supplements now and am much better. Still have occasional hot flush and sleep issues, but nothing major


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

My wife is peri-menopausal and after some research and teeth-gnashing she went with BHRT. She gets terrible menstrual migraine and thought this would help as her blood work showed her testosterone level was just above zero. No energy (reliant on caffeine), desires sex only when she ovulates. Couldn’t finish long runs like she used to.

She opted for pellets and progesterone pills. We had paid out of pocket.

Good: Sex drive roared back within 24 hours along with her energy. Didn’t need coffee to get through the day. Slept like a champ. Thinning hair stopped. Depression subsided. More outgoing.

Bad: Progesterone mimicked pregnancy feeling in that her breasts were sore a lot and she gained a lot of water weight. She also wasn’t a fan of more facial peach fuzz.

In the end, she opted not to go back on it and now she’s back to where she was before. It’s amazing how much doctors gloss over the effects hormones have and simply chalk it up to getting older. I’m still convinced something is wrong in her endo system but she’s decide to let sleeping dogs lay and focus on migraines.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

Cost varies greatly depending on the HRT you use. You can also contact the companies who manufacturer it, and ask if they have any discount plans. My HRT is less than $5 a month for estradiol pills. When I used the patches, it was up to $100+ a month. So, you might want to ask your doctor about different options. The patches worked slightly better, but the pills are more convenient and cost effective.

As for the cancer risks, there have been so many studies that say HRT increases the risk of cancer, and just as many that say that the risk is minimal, or that it in fact decreases the risk. The HRT used today is not what our mother's or grandmother's used (except some like premarin), and the risks are different. 

I have been on HRT for over 10 years, and have a severe risk for cancer in my genetics, so I get tested regularly. The worst issue I have had was progesterone causing cysts in my breasts that were so painful I had to have them drained. After the third time, I quit progesterone, as it should only be taken by women with a uterus, which I don't have. Any other benefits it provided were negated by multiple needle aspirations in my breasts, and the weight gain.


----------

